# Lack of Focus (ADHD)



## Overy1940 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, I'm Jade. I found myself difficult in focusing things. It is hard for me because It's really affected my job. I easily got distracted by anything. This is my major problem. My workmate told me to seek an expert about my problem or maybe I have an ADHD. Can you give me some tips or strategies to help me build on focusing things? I don't want to lose my job. I really need your help.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi Jade, ive had adhd for the majority of my life. Things that have helped me are exercise and meditation. Exercise helps work off extra energy that causes inattention and meditation can help you learn to focus your attention. But keep in mind meditation isnt something that helps just after the first try and takes practice. You can also try diet supplements like multivitamins and stuff.
Getting a therapist can be beneficial too.


----------



## bperry12 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi. just want to share to you some tips or ideas regarding about loosing focus. If you have spare time, try to read this blog, it would be useful to you. https://www.adhdcentre.co.uk/blog/ . Hoping I was able to help you


----------

